# Ooops..



## HanyouMama

Sooo.... my husband and I had a little accident tonight... due to a new thing he tried, there was an unexpected slip up :dohh: We usually use some protection, but tonight we were kind of stupid.:dohh:
My question is, do any of you ladies know how long sperm can survive inside of the body?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

If you have non-fertile CM, only a few hours, but if you have fertile, eggwhite CM, 3-5 days. If you're coming up to ovulating, basically, sperm survive longer. If you're not, they haven't got a great lifespan.


----------



## HanyouMama

Mrs Eleflump said:


> If you have non-fertile CM, only a few hours, but if you have fertile, eggwhite CM, 3-5 days. If you're coming up to ovulating, basically, sperm survive longer. If you're not, they haven't got a great lifespan.

I have never tried tracking my CM, so i really dont know the difference between then for my body. I honestly don't know what to think about it. DH just wants to see what could happen and go with the flow, and I kind of want to too, but it is a huge step, ya know?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I know what you mean, we had a bit of an oops last month! 

Your CM is fertile if it's clear or slightly white, and stretchy and wet, like raw eggwhite. If it doesn't stretch much at all between your fingers, or is like lotion or cream or is sticky, or if you haven't got any at all, you're probably not in a fertile phase. In order of increasing fertility, it goes: dry, sticky, creamy, eggwhite, leading up to ovulation, and then after ovulation it will return to being creamy, sticky, or dry. How far through your cycle are you?

If you're both happy to just see what happens, i.e. if a pregnancy would be a happy thing just now, then do it! It is a massive step, but it would be if you were planning it too!

Good luck, I hope it turns out how you want!


----------



## odd_socks

*I think mrs eleflump has covered it all  *


----------



## kiki04

What CD are you on?


----------



## HanyouMama

The last day of my period was about 4 days ago. (is that what you are meaning? I feel kind of dumb cause I havent really tracked it that much. Just kept track of when the periods are.)


----------



## RosesOfTin

www.mymonthlycycles.com get an account. They're REALLY good about predicting when you'll ovulate etc. If you have the dates of several of your last periods, input them for more accurate results.


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> www.mymonthlycycles.com get an account. They're REALLY good about predicting when you'll ovulate etc. If you have the dates of several of your last periods, input them for more accurate results.

Would it still be accurate tracking if I had stopped my birth control pills a couple of months ago?


----------



## RosesOfTin

that may make it a bit harder, but if you'd been having quazi normal cycles since then it should figure it out. It figured it out after my MC no problem.


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> that may make it a bit harder, but if you'd been having quazi normal cycles since then it should figure it out. It figured it out after my MC no problem.

Okay, I will definatley check it out right now. Thank you :)


----------



## RosesOfTin

Very welcome and best of luck either way!


----------



## sarah1989

I definitely recommend "My Monthly Cycles" as well. Have been using it for years, and rarely find that the calculations are off. 
Best of Luck!


----------



## HanyouMama

If I did it right, And if I am ovulating after stopping my BCP, I should be ovulating now...:dohh:


----------



## RosesOfTin

awwww! If it's meant to be, it will be! I can't help but hope this is a happy little "accident", especially since you said your OH was merrily going along :)


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> awwww! If it's meant to be, it will be! I can't help but hope this is a happy little "accident", especially since you said your OH was merrily going along :)

Yeah. I am kind of hoping it turns out that we get pregnant, but half of me is a worrier/planner and with it not being a planned thing, it is freaking me out :sad2: Especially since I don't have health insurance currently. And we were/are in the midst of looking at buying a house. 
But I have the faith that things will work out as they were meant to be. I have a wonderful husband that loves me and would do anything for us, and if we end up being with child, I know he will everything in his power to make it work.


----------



## RosesOfTin

HanyouMama said:


> RosesOfTin said:
> 
> 
> awwww! If it's meant to be, it will be! I can't help but hope this is a happy little "accident", especially since you said your OH was merrily going along :)
> 
> Yeah. I am kind of hoping it turns out that we get pregnant, but half of me is a worrier/planner and with it not being a planned thing, it is freaking me out :sad2: Especially since I don't have health insurance currently. And we were/are in the midst of looking at buying a house.
> But I have the faith that things will work out as they were meant to be. I have a wonderful husband that loves me and would do anything for us, and if we end up being with child, I know he will everything in his power to make it work.Click to expand...


Awwww sometimes it's all the planning that makes it so much more depressing and makes it more of a chore. The unexpected blessings can be confusing and scary, but you just have to go with the flow. It'll all work out, but I do recommend trying to find a health care policy even if it's through your county. It's worth it in the long run, but cross that bridge after you get a positive :)

OHOHOH!!!! I forgot! You may consider picking up prenatal vitamins to pop once or twice a day (depending on instructions) just to help nourish your potential bundle of joy :)


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosesOfTin said:
> 
> 
> awwww! If it's meant to be, it will be! I can't help but hope this is a happy little "accident", especially since you said your OH was merrily going along :)
> 
> Yeah. I am kind of hoping it turns out that we get pregnant, but half of me is a worrier/planner and with it not being a planned thing, it is freaking me out :sad2: Especially since I don't have health insurance currently. And we were/are in the midst of looking at buying a house.
> But I have the faith that things will work out as they were meant to be. I have a wonderful husband that loves me and would do anything for us, and if we end up being with child, I know he will everything in his power to make it work.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww sometimes it's all the planning that makes it so much more depressing and makes it more of a chore. The unexpected blessings can be confusing and scary, but you just have to go with the flow. It'll all work out, but I do recommend trying to find a health care policy even if it's through your county. It's worth it in the long run, but cross that bridge after you get a positive :)
> 
> OHOHOH!!!! I forgot! You may consider picking up prenatal vitamins to pop once or twice a day (depending on instructions) just to help nourish your potential bundle of joy :)Click to expand...

I have some vitamins that I had before, I am going to start taking them again, just in case. 
I think we make too much money to qualify for any state assistance, but I am going to look around at some policies. I just have to figure out what it all means @[email protected]


----------



## RosesOfTin

yeeeeah that's a seriously good idea. I'm WTT but TTC in Dec so I've been doing a bowl of whole grain cheerios and a prenatal vitamin a day along with copious amounts of green tea and a baby asprin as my daily regiment. I'm a dork.

That's the thing I HATE about state assistance. The people who need it most are often unable to qualify but unable to afford an insurance policy. Most insurance companies won't cover a pre-existing condition. BUT if you can figure it out pretty quick before you get your BFP then it can't be considered pre-existing. Then again I've seen a lot of them be more then happy to cover pregnancy... Actually I think in some states there's a law that they HAVE to.


----------



## HanyouMama

I think so, But im not entirely positive. I tried asking my dad if he was able to add me to his insurance under the new Obama thing here since I am under 26, but he says he doesnt know if he can because im married. My FIL added my husband to his plan, So i think I could be added to my dads, but I dont know. 
If my husband were to get Hired on full time at his job where he works, he would get a pay raise, and health coverage for both of us. I will probably just have to look into a policy for myself.

I was going to take all my vitamins every day and had a regimen all set up, then I kinda just fell off my wagon :(


----------



## RosesOfTin

I have that happen to me too, the vitamin derailment. I have to stick to my guns more since I'm currently on two anti-biotics, one needing to be taken ever 12 hrs the other every 6 hours so my sleep pattern is completely messed up but I remember! 

Your dad SHOULD be able to stick you on his plan. It's definitely worth looking into and having him call his company. That may work out a bit better then waiting to see if your DH will get that coverage. I think March of Dimes has a lot of info on their page concerning insurance companies and low cost stuff etc. It's all worth a squizz.


----------



## HanyouMama

I will take a look at that website right now. 

My dad was saying he would call his agent and see what they say, but he thinks that their "open enrollment" or whatever is in July.... That wouldnt be ideal if I were pregnant lol


----------



## RosesOfTin

um no that definitely wouldn't be ideal LOL. You have to keep us informed. I so wanna know if you've been blessed with a stealth bean!


----------



## HanyouMama

I will :) I wont know for a while. When do you think would be a good time for me to test? Just around my next expected period?


----------



## RosesOfTin

The date that My Monthly Cycles says that you OV then you can try around 12DPO (days past ovulation), that's when I got my positive. 14 DPO should be when your period should be due... Some women don't test positive until up to 19DPO and I've heard of a woman NEVER testing positive on an HPT but testing positive on bloods. Bloods they won't run unless your period is waaaay late and there's no other explanation. And that's relatively rare. So yeah. Start at 12DPO :) Spotting can occur at 7-9DPO and that could be implantation bleeding so keep a sharp eye out :)


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> The date that My Monthly Cycles says that you OV then you can try around 12DPO (days past ovulation), that's when I got my positive. 14 DPO should be when your period should be due... Some women don't test positive until up to 19DPO and I've heard of a woman NEVER testing positive on an HPT but testing positive on bloods. Bloods they won't run unless your period is waaaay late and there's no other explanation. And that's relatively rare. So yeah. Start at 12DPO :) Spotting can occur at 7-9DPO and that could be implantation bleeding so keep a sharp eye out :)

I cant figure this thing out :( UGH!

EDIT: I think I may have figured it out.
My cycles still aren't normal since coming off the birth control, but based on a 24 day cycle (i think its right, there has been about on average 24 days between my periods), I should have ovulated on the 23rd. The incident happened on the 21st pretty late at night.... it could have been way early morning on the 22nd. I can't remember how late it was. So do you think I should test on about the 5th of October?


----------



## RosesOfTin

figure 2nd of October for the first test. Not too terribly far away. Semen can live in your system for up to 5 days and have even been found for up to 7 in some cases.


----------



## HanyouMama

Alright. I bought a box tonight that has 3 tests in it. I honestly dont know what im hoping for in this case lol. I catch myself hoping that it happend


----------



## RosesOfTin

sometimes the things that are unexpected are the greatest things of all :) I really hope you're blessed and that you're happy either way


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Sperm can live up to 7 days in the body but thats unlikely in most cases. It usually survives 3-4 days on average


----------



## RosesOfTin

either way she's right in range


----------



## girl friday

Oooh, I'll be stalking, looking for you testing!

I hope you get the result you want.

x


----------



## HanyouMama

I keep finding myself hoping everyday more and more that it comes out positive when I do end up testing. But the other small part of me is going :hissy: because I didnt plan it, ya know? I will be testing soon, probably on the 5th of october, just to give a little more time, and then a little closer to my period which should be coming between the 11th and the 15th.


----------



## HanyouMama

:growlmad: I know this really doesn't have much to do with my original posting, but I honestly just can't keep this inside anymore and I don't want to tell my DH because I honestly don't know how mad he would get.

So, Alot of drama has been going on at my job lately and we just had one of the employees of over 3 1/2 years that was the assistant manager quit, and she did it because my boss is a jerk. My sister also used to work there and quit for the same reason. My boss is a giant skuzz ball and he is useless and he harasses people. Well, My friend and sister want me to get involved it filing a suit against him for sexual harrassment and I want to, but in my current situation of unknowing I honestly am afraid that I could loose my job if i do.
Im at a loss of what to do with that.

So I am driving in the car with my sister when she presents me with this and I tell her that i want to, but im afraid I could loose my job, and when what is going on in my life right now, I cant afford to do that. She then proceeds to get a little huffy and asks what is going on. I honestly didnt want to tell her that I think I may be pregnant, but I had to, and then instantly regretted it. She was all like, "Sarah, You say that every month!" Which I dont and I felt like I had just been slapped in the face. I looked at her and was all like, "Well Rachel I have a legitimate reason to believe that I am, And No i do not say that every month." She then says to me, "Well its not like if you really are that you arent just going to get everything handed to you from Matt's (my husband) Family." Now I was really pissed about that, and I know my husband would be too, which is why i really dont want to say this part to him. Just because his sister's husband is wealthy, doesnt mean they are just going to give us crap for nothing! They have 9 kids of their own to take care of for craps sake!

I couldnt believe that my sister would say that kind of crap to me! WTF is wrong with her!?

Sorry about the rant :growlmad:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Length of survival does depend on CM.
IMO, generally speaking, right after your period, you aren't likely to get pregnant.


----------



## RosesOfTin

HanyouMama said:


> :growlmad: I know this really doesn't have much to do with my original posting, but I honestly just can't keep this inside anymore and I don't want to tell my DH because I honestly don't know how mad he would get.
> 
> So, Alot of drama has been going on at my job lately and we just had one of the employees of over 3 1/2 years that was the assistant manager quit, and she did it because my boss is a jerk. My sister also used to work there and quit for the same reason. My boss is a giant skuzz ball and he is useless and he harasses people. Well, My friend and sister want me to get involved it filing a suit against him for sexual harrassment and I want to, but in my current situation of unknowing I honestly am afraid that I could loose my job if i do.
> Im at a loss of what to do with that.
> 
> So I am driving in the car with my sister when she presents me with this and I tell her that i want to, but im afraid I could loose my job, and when what is going on in my life right now, I cant afford to do that. She then proceeds to get a little huffy and asks what is going on. I honestly didnt want to tell her that I think I may be pregnant, but I had to, and then instantly regretted it. She was all like, "Sarah, You say that every month!" Which I dont and I felt like I had just been slapped in the face. I looked at her and was all like, "Well Rachel I have a legitimate reason to believe that I am, And No i do not say that every month." She then says to me, "Well its not like if you really are that you arent just going to get everything handed to you from Matt's (my husband) Family." Now I was really pissed about that, and I know my husband would be too, which is why i really dont want to say this part to him. Just because his sister's husband is wealthy, doesnt mean they are just going to give us crap for nothing! They have 9 kids of their own to take care of for craps sake!
> 
> I couldnt believe that my sister would say that kind of crap to me! WTF is wrong with her!?
> 
> Sorry about the rant :growlmad:


Smack her and be done with it. Sister's are the uber trolls of the family hierarchy. She's going to be jealous and always try to get under your skin. That's just how it rolls.


----------



## HanyouMama

I really want to. It makes me mad that she would even say that.

I wish it was time to test already.... this is making me crazy lol


----------



## RosesOfTin

yeah I'm honestly mad for you. 

How many more days now?


----------



## HanyouMama

Im going to try and test around the 5th to see, then again if i need to closer to my expected period which should be here around the 11th-15th.


----------



## RosesOfTin

good deal. You feeling any different?


----------



## HanyouMama

I don't really have much of an appetite, and if I do, all i want to eat is chicken or soups (which is weird for me...). I am always feeling a little nauseated, spacy, and I my sense of smell is slightly heightened.

EDIT: And I have noticed I am peeing a tiny bit more, but Im not sure if that is related or due to the fact I feel parched all the time and I am drinking like mad


----------



## girl friday

Oooh, fingers crossed! The only symptoms I had a this stage were a slight feeling of nausea and a metallic taste. As the are also hangover symptoms for me and in my 2 week wait it was mine, hubby's & brother's 30th bdays, MIL's 60th and I finished uni it just didn't register with me!!! Lol.


----------



## HanyouMama

girl friday said:


> Oooh, fingers crossed! The only symptoms I had a this stage were a slight feeling of nausea and a metallic taste. As the are also hangover symptoms for me and in my 2 week wait it was mine, hubby's & brother's 30th bdays, MIL's 60th and I finished uni it just didn't register with me!!! Lol.

I have been waking up every morning for the past few days just sick to my stomach. I haven't puked or anything, but feel sick to my stomach. I cant keep my mouth wet and it just tastes awful :( Icky.
I just want to know if I am or not so that we can decide what to do. I am honestly in a bind. I want a child, but I dont cause I am not insured and I dont know if we make too much money to qualify for state assistance.


----------



## RosesOfTin

awww honey. I know how that scenario and feeling goes. When I got pregnant we were NTNP but when it happened I was scared. Happy, but scared. It's normal to have all these worries and second thoughts. If you are? You need to really look into things. If not? Start planning for when you do get pregnant. Most important? You have to breathe. Try meditation, it can seriously help to ease any anxiety or worry.


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> awww honey. I know how that scenario and feeling goes. When I got pregnant we were NTNP but when it happened I was scared. Happy, but scared. It's normal to have all these worries and second thoughts. If you are? You need to really look into things. If not? Start planning for when you do get pregnant. Most important? You have to breathe. Try meditation, it can seriously help to ease any anxiety or worry.

I've really thought about meditation. I want to try it.

I talked to a friend of mine that actually has to go through state assistance with her pregnancy, and she said she really couldnt know anything until she had a due date. So im kinda ehhhhhh about that :(


----------



## RosesOfTin

argh. Not so great. But it's worth figuring out. Planned Parenthood could help you out. It's VERY low cost and does prenatal care. So there's definitely options.


----------



## MadamRose

stalking i wanna know what the outcome is and fuck your sister :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

RosesOfTin said:


> argh. Not so great. But it's worth figuring out. Planned Parenthood could help you out. It's VERY low cost and does prenatal care. So there's definitely options.

planned parenthood does prenatal care?


----------



## HanyouMama

mummytochloe said:


> stalking i wanna know what the outcome is and fuck your sister :hugs:

I will keep this updated. 
I am still super mad with her. What she said was just rude and uncalled for. I would never say something like that to her.


----------



## MadamRose

exactly its just not needed


----------



## HanyouMama

I still dont dare tell my DH all of what she said. He knows about the "you say that every month!" Part, but i dont want to tell him the other part. I really think he would be pissed.


----------



## RosesOfTin

yeeeeah he probably would be extremely pissed. Not worth the drama :(


----------



## YoungOptimist

Hey! Stalking. :)
It would really be exciting for you to get a BFP but don't be disappointed if you test and it turns out that you aren't pregnant. It sounds like you are, but if not, know that things happen when the time is right.
As for your sister, she might be being rude to hide her jealously or hurt. And I don't think she realizes what a terrible thing that was to say and she must regret it. Don't let it get to you, *don't*.
Fingers crossed everything will work out right for you and your DH.
I know it will. :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

YoungOptimist said:


> Hey! Stalking. :)
> It would really be exciting for you to get a BFP but don't be disappointed if you test and it turns out that you aren't pregnant. It sounds like you are, but if not, know that things happen when the time is right.
> As for your sister, she might be being rude to hide her jealously or hurt. And I don't think she realizes what a terrible thing that was to say and she must regret it. Don't let it get to you, *don't*.
> Fingers crossed everything will work out right for you and your DH.
> I know it will. :hugs:

Thank you :)
I'm still not sure if I am hoping for it, or if I am not wanting it. I'm kind of just in the limbo of "am I? Or aren't I?"


----------



## HanyouMama

So I couldn't take it anymore and i just had to test this morning :wacko: Of course it came up :bfn: but it's still kind of early to know for sure. I will be testing again probably later this week and then again closer to my expected period.


----------



## YoungOptimist

A few days can make a *huge *difference with the level of hcg in your body. x


----------



## girl friday

YoungOptimist is right, a few days can make a difference. I tested on the Thursday with an early response test and got a :bfn:. I then tested on the Sunday morning when my period was due (fmu) using an internet cheapie. I got a faint :bfp: so tried again with a digital test and got a clear 'pregnant'


----------



## RosesOfTin

yeah it happens like that a bit. Just wait a wee bit longer and try again.


----------



## HanyouMama

Alright :) Thanks Ladies! I will keep this updated when I test again.


----------



## MadamRose

waiting for an update


----------



## junemomma09

Update?


----------



## HanyouMama

mummytochloe said:


> waiting for an update

Im gunna give it like 2 more days, then i will test again :)


----------



## RosesOfTin

I'm on pins and needles I swear.


----------



## HanyouMama

I'm sorry lol I just think it would be best to wait a couple more days, then do it again. If neg again, then I will test on about the 14th or so


----------



## MadamRose

you cant leave us all waiting til the 14th if itsnegative 2moz


----------



## RosesOfTin

hahaha I with her ^


----------



## nightdaze

I have been stalking this thread...sorry! I just can't wait to find out. 

Are you going to tell your sister the result (if you are even talking to her!)?


----------



## HanyouMama

I may or may not tell her, I dont know. I might not say anything to anyone about it besides my DH. I really want to make sure it sticks if its there before I tell anyone.


----------



## babyartig

Hee hee, I'm been stalking this thread too. It was incredibly rude of your sister, I hope she felt awkward about it later in hindsight!


----------



## MadamRose

Have you tested yet?


----------



## HanyouMama

Just tested again this morning, another :bfn: , but I noticed lastnight after I got out of the shower, that there were little beads of this clear stuff coming out of my nipples... (sorry if thats TMI...) It's still doing it. Its a very small amount, but still abnormal.


----------



## OliviaRae

Ah! Let us know what happens.... ;)


----------



## HanyouMama

Only a little more time until I test again. :) I can't wait to find out for sure.


----------



## RosesOfTin

this is veeeeery interesting. Still totally eager to find out the answer!


----------



## junemomma09

When are you testing again?


----------



## YoungOptimist

I wanna _know_! :brat:


----------



## HanyouMama

Tested this morning again.... :bfn:

In truth I'm kind of dissapointed. My period is due at any minute really :(


----------



## LollyZ

Oh, I'm sorry.. It's hard, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Harder than i though :( I didnt realize how much I had wanted it....


----------



## junemomma09

:( well you never know. It's not over til AF arrives :)


----------



## HanyouMama

This is true... Just not gunna get my hopes up again :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Has af arrived if not stay positve


----------



## LollyZ

Oh, hunni.. I was in that exact place a few weeks ago. It's like grieving, isn't it? I didn't know either if I wanted to be pregnant or not; when I found out I wasn't it hit me how much I really wanted it. Now I am overcome with broodiness, but it has been a little better. I didn't mean to make this about me, just trying to show I relate.
I hope you are expecting right now. If you aren't tho, just think your turn will come!
:hugs:


----------



## YoungOptimist

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
We've all been there before. I swear it happens to me *every *month. I know it's extremely difficult, but it's normal- you're not alone and we're all here for you. :flower:
We will have our time honey. x
:hug:


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Ladies :) I really appreciate all the kind words. Maybe now that things are looking up on the insurance and income aspect within the month, maybe the DH and I can talk more seriously about TTC.


----------



## YoungOptimist

HanyouMama said:


> Thanks Ladies :) I really appreciate all the kind words. Maybe now that things are looking up on the insurance and income aspect within the month, maybe the DH and I can talk more seriously about TTC.

That sounds so lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

And from the talk we had today, It seems like he is on board with it as soon as things are certain. After this coming Monday, things are going to be awesome :thumbup: Him getting the job and him being on board for a baby is the best birthday present a girl could ask for :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## LollyZ

Oh wow, that is great! I hope it all goes smooth for you and I'll be stalking you in first tri very soon!


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks :haha: We'll have to see how it all goes!


----------



## Twister

That's great news! Hope it all goes to plan, me and oh had an oopsie tonight, he couldn't control himself and didn't pull out. I think it's to early in my cycle for anything to come of it but we shall see.


----------



## HanyouMama

Twister said:


> That's great news! Hope it all goes to plan, me and oh had an oopsie tonight, he couldn't control himself and didn't pull out. I think it's to early in my cycle for anything to come of it but we shall see.

Well we'll have to see how your "oopsie" Turns out :)


----------



## Twister

Yeah I'm just trying not to think about it now otherwise I'll convince myself that I am! Ideally I want to wait a few more months but we'd manage now.


----------



## HanyouMama

The :witch: arrived with a vengeance last night and this morning. I have NEVER had cramps so bad they woke me up in the middle of the night! :growlmad:


----------



## girl friday

:cry: aww, sorry hun. :hugs:


----------

